# Size of Lithium battery for Electronics



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Want to run all my graphs and livescope off a stand alone lithium battery as to not drain my cranking battery. I will be running 3 7’’ Echomaps and a single 10” Echomap with the panoptix from this lithium battery. Usually fish 4-8hrs at time but sometimes longer between charges. 

Will 50ah serve me well from anyone’s experience? What does anyone else use for their graphs?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hopefully someone can give you a more technical answer but I just fill the space I have. Meaning I put the largest battery that will fit into the physical space available to me. I do fish longer days and sometimes remote outings so try to have as much reserve as possible. 
I get that lithium is pretty expensive and why pay for a larger capacity if a smaller size would work for you though.


----------



## eriebound9741 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey, this should help, Red is your worst-case scenario where the live scope is constantly drawing its max current and green is drawing its normal current. Voltages were assumed to be 12 but lithium-ion tech is generally of a slightly higher voltage which will help. Granted this isn't real-world where devices are being cycled on and off constantly to conserve power. I would guess you would be better served by a lib in the 75-100, ah range to be safe. Though the 50 ah could possibly get you through a long day if you cycle devices on and off.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

burnsj5 said:


> Hopefully someone can give you a more technical answer but I just fill the space I have. Meaning I put the largest battery that will fit into the physical space available to me. I do fish longer days and sometimes remote outings so try to have as much reserve as possible.
> I get that lithium is pretty expensive and why pay for a larger capacity if a smaller size would work for you though.


Yea that’s good thought about physical size. The 50ah would fit easily vs the 100ah being more of a pain but probably doable. 100ah Doubles the weight and with all the stuff I keep adding I gonna be over limit soon. 😆




eriebound9741 said:


> Hey, this should help, Red is your worst-case scenario where the live scope is constantly drawing its max current and green is drawing its normal current. Voltages were assumed to be 12 but lithium-ion tech is generally of a slightly higher voltage which will help. Granted this isn't real-world where devices are being cycled on and off constantly to conserve power. I would guess you would be better served by a lib in the 75-100, ah range to be safe. Though the 50 ah could possibly get you through a long day if you cycle devices on and off.
> View attachment 472783


Oh wow, well that seems to ,ale it easier. I feel I should just pony up a few more bucks and get a 100ah. I’m pretty I can make it fit in my boat.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on a 100ah lithium ion battery. Comes with 5 yr warranty, 10 yr life expectancy, weights 26 lbs and is 10” long. I feel this will be very accommodating to my power needs and won’t have to be concerned about effecting my cranking battery with all that draw.
Really appreciate the info everyone, tight lines.


----------

